# Ten Masked Men



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone watched their videos on Youtube?

They appear to be a comic death metal band who do death metal covers of popular rock and pop songs.

Wonderwall by Oasis


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

classic


----------

